# VBA State Closed



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Tell us where it is at least...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Pat it is at Augusta Archers in Staunton, VA. 

As for who is attending....Not me....I will be shooting doves this weekend. I know Vince won't be there either. :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Alright guys it this weekend who has the stones to pull this late season tourney???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brown Hornet said:


> Pat it is at Augusta Archers in Staunton, VA.
> 
> As for who is attending....Not me....I will be shooting doves this weekend. I know Vince won't be there either. :wink:


Let me know if you guys are going monday.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

thinking about it, anyone want to babysit my kids:wink:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry, but I'm already trying to prepair for Vegas.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brad you know I will be there, I may come in last place but I will be there anyway, I'm not skeered.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Sorry, but I'm already trying to prepair for Vegas.


After this weekend all im preparing for is a Vacation from this for a while!!! So good luck and more power to ya


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Alright guys it this weekend who has the stones to pull this late season tourney???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mention of the 2-Stroke?! Oh well, I can't make it anyway...

Goodluck man, wish I could come chuck some arrows with ya!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Count me in.

My son Ben will be shooting his first time in the AMFS class.

If he ends up in your group, kindly make sure he shoots from the correct spot and at the correct spot. (he is more of a 3D shooter)


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> Count me in.
> 
> My son Ben will be shooting his first time in the AMFS class.
> 
> If he ends up in your group, kindly make sure he shoots from the correct spot and at the correct spot. (he is more of a 3D shooter)


Would be happy to help a field noobie out any time


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

hope i can make it this weekend.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Would be happy to help a field noobie out any time


Thank you Brad. 
Ben shot a summer field league (very informal) last year with me at BOR but it was never more than 2 shooting at a time. He has the basics but even grizzled old veterns can get crossed up.
I went by the Augusta club yesterday to check it out. It is very nice. I have shot 3D at Augusta but never Field. It is a nice layout.
See you on Saturday


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

we'll be down south chasing ALLIGATORS this week end or I would be there.
I'm already in with drawls from not shooting. I haven't set foot on a field course since the corn shootukey: Between work, and hunting trips I don't think I've shot a combined total of 100 arrows since then.


----------

